# External hard drive connected to TV problems!



## ourkez (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi all,

Please help if you can - I am at a loss of what else to try!

I have an evotel digital TV with internal freeview. The TV has a USB port which allows you to connact an extrnal storage device and record TV. The interface is not very user friendly, but you can get there in the end and set it to record to the ext HD with a pre-set start and end time.

The problem is, although the drive is permanently physically connected to the TV, it very frequently 'disconnects' so that when the time comes to start recording the TV cannot locate a USB drive to record to. The blue power light is always on the hard drive, so that's not the issue.

This means that unless I'm in the house ready to switch the tv on and off again to get it to find the drive just before the recording is supposed to start it never records anything I have set up. Not ideal, as the main reason for wanting to record things os to catch stuff when I'm not in the house!

Anyone have any bright ideas? Please?!


----------

